# Down tube cable adjusters



## chris667 (21 Jun 2009)

Does anyone have a set?
I had a pair, and I gave them away.


----------



## peanut (21 Jun 2009)

just bought a pair of Dura Ace brand new on ebay £4.99

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=170341542668


----------



## numbnuts (21 Jun 2009)

I have them on my Thorn, came with the bike


----------



## chris667 (21 Jun 2009)

Peanut: Cheers for the link. I knew they were cheap, but I wanted to recycle.
Numbnuts: Good for you! Why did you tell me?
Anyway, thanks. I've gone and bought some.


----------



## peanut (21 Jun 2009)

you mean you wanted someone to give you some free to save you having to pay for them !


----------



## Joe24 (21 Jun 2009)

numbnuts said:


> I have them on my Thorn, came with the bike



Nice, some of the people i cycle with have them on there bikes aswell. Look abit boring i think.
You should get some cool ones Chris.


----------



## chris667 (21 Jun 2009)

peanut said:


> you mean you wanted someone to give you some free to save you having to pay for them !


No, I was happy to pay something, I just wanted to avoid buying a new pair.
The amount of cycling goods that are manufactured unnecessarily actually shocks me. I never buy anything new unless there is no other option.


----------

